# Millennial terms



## rgrove (Aug 25, 2005)

Premillennialists have a ton of different subcategories:

Historic Premillennialist
Dispensational Premillenniaist
Progressive Premillennialist
pre-tribulational Dispensationalist
mid-trib Dispensationalist
pre-wrath Dispensationalist
post-trib Dispensationist

But Amillennialists and Postmillennialists don't seem to have any widely recognized subcategory names. Some generalizations are made about postmills, but I don't think they're widely understood really. Or perhaps we can describe the differences first and then try to distinguish from there?

Differences exist in each position where you could read Rev 4-19 as an idealist, historicist, preterist, or futurist. It seems both amills and postmills are all over the map on this. Amill/Postmill also seem to have the same range of beliefs regarding Matt 24 and similar texts. Preterist, dual-fulfillment, Futurist. 

Just throwing this out for discussion. I have no particular labels in mind really. I think we can beat the Dispensationalists with subcategories though. They're only futurists. We have much more combinations to choose from!


----------

